# W.a.r. and newb ?



## spyderg0d (Nov 16, 2014)

Have m50tub30 with all the NA mods. 
I've come across Miller's war system as my best bet until I become better coordinated in tuning. At which I will be first NA to learn and then boosting on a m90.

At what point is the stock MAF no longer good to use with war. Same question with injectors? 

I'm trying to just make out with the basic war package of chip and software with cables for 400 bucks and am fretting that Il later just get the MAF and injectors that are offered in the 1 grand war package when I boost. 
Are there other cheaper MAF and injector options? 

Also. It says that you cannot see live data through the chip. But would I not be able to see it through the round connector in the engine bay with a live diagnostics reader while the car is running like the stock dme for notes for map change?


----------



## MisterM52 (Apr 27, 2016)

On a M50 you are better off using a piggy back system from what I gather, Grab some $100 white giant injectors from the forums, the stock maf is good if you scale it, and maybe delay the voltage using a resistor or a diod like we did, you will have issues if it reads over 700KG air under 3000RPM like we did. First do your blower install if thats what you are up to. We have ready made M90 brackets (short snout M90's from Jag only) if you like. But other than that, nothing much to it.


----------

